# Info+Taste nach oben.



## sirair (11. Jun 2006)

Hi,

Ich habe in meinem Spiel eine Info eingebaut. Wie kann ich z.b. die Taste oder Pfeil nach oben bzw. nach unten in der Info darstellen? 

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2006)

huh?


----------



## The_S (12. Jun 2006)

Digicam nehmen, Pfeiltaste fotografieren, einscannen, Taste bearbeiten, als Pic einfügen. Oder einfach ein Pic der Taste im iNet suchen und das dann einfügen  .


----------

